# Larissa Riquelme Says She Will Run Naked If Paraguay Wins World Cup



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

> Paraguay's success at the World Cup continued on Tuesday, with the country's soccer team beating Japan on penalty kicks to advance to the tournament's quarterfinals. Now, with only eight teams remaining, the Paraguayans may have a few more fans to help win it all.
> 
> Larissa Riquelme, a curvy lingerie model who loves her national team, has been cheering the Paraguay squad on from Asuncion, clad in revealing outfits. The 24-year-old beauty has pledged to run naked through the streets "with my body painted with the colors of Paraguay" if Paraguay wins the World Cup.
> 
> The gorgeous football fanatic is not the first person to promise to streak in the event of a World Cup win. Argentina's coach Diego Maradona was the first prominent person to issue such a guarantee, and his team has also made the quarterfinals. Scroll down for pictures of Riquelme cheering her team on. Are you rooting for Paraguay now?






*GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO*

:vuvu


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 30, 2010)

YEAH PARAGUAY KICK EVERYONE'S ASS!


----------



## Mael (Jun 30, 2010)

Paraguay has now become my favorite team to win.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 30, 2010)

men


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 30, 2010)

emROARS said:


> men



Welsh 

pm for nudes


----------



## Juno (Jun 30, 2010)

Huffington demonstrating the quality of their journalism again.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 30, 2010)

emROARS said:


> men



Who let you out of the kitchen?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 30, 2010)

Juno said:


> Huffington demonstrating the quality of their journalism again.



Textbook jealousy


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

Juno said:


> Huffington demonstrating the quality of their journalism again.


Textbook jealousy.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 30, 2010)

contrary to popular thought, no matter how hot a girl you are, no one looks good running naked.
unless they're wet.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

That poor, pitiful, trapped phone.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 30, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> That poor, pitiful, trapped phone.



You wish you were that phone.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

I know I wish I were that phone.


----------



## Juno (Jun 30, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Textbook jealousy





Suzuku said:


> Textbook jealousy.



Textbook virgins.

I just googled her and got all the nude and semi-nude pictures of her I want in less than 3 seconds. But if you'd like to get excited over the slim possibility that Paraguay will win one day and she'll appear naked once again, but this time in heavily censored huffington post pics, be my guest. Meanwhile, you're on the internet. If you still get this excited over the _mention _of naked ladies, you're not using it properly.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 30, 2010)

emROARS said:


> men



I have a couple friends over Xbox live that are from Wales, so hello thar.

As for Paraguay, go for it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

Juno said:


> Textbook virgins.
> 
> I just googled her and got all the nude and semi-nude pictures of her I want in less than 3 seconds. But if you'd like to get excited over the slim possibility that Paraguay will win one day and she'll appear naked once again, but this time in heavily censored huffington post pics, be my guest. Meanwhile, you're on the internet. If you still get this excited over the _mention _of naked ladies, you're not using it properly.


>:<

Textbook smartass


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 30, 2010)

Juno said:


> Textbook virgins.
> 
> I just googled her and got all the nude and semi-nude pictures of her I want in less than 3 seconds. But if you'd like to get excited over the slim possibility that Paraguay will win one day and she'll appear naked once again, but this time in heavily censored huffington post pics, be my guest. Meanwhile, you're on the internet. If you still get this excited over the _mention _of naked ladies, you're not using it properly.



Faulty assumption.
Textbook female


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow.

...really?

A thread?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> You wish you were that phone.


Heavens to mergatroid.  As a nerd thorough and proper I am more worried about that phone overheating in there and frankly am offended you would say otherwise.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

I just google'd the nudes.



This bitch is hot.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Wow.
> 
> ...really?
> 
> A thread?


Yes. This is probably the most important thread I've ever made. EVERYONE SUPPORT PARAGUAY


----------



## Psycho (Jun 30, 2010)

surely beat maradona running naked


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Hmmm see now that's how you get more Americans into Soccer.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 30, 2010)

damnit, so conflicted now about saturday's game final score


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 30, 2010)

Fuck Paraguay. I don't care if she looks hot, she'll be painted anyways and it'll prolly be body paint where you can't really tell shit anyways  besides, the internet has plenty of nudez around.


----------



## Momoka (Jun 30, 2010)

Her boobs are fake, but men will take


----------



## Rawr Pirate (Jun 30, 2010)

I actually think that Huffington post is so liberal it will actually post her nudes uncensored. But she'll be covered in paint, so eh uncensored doesn't matter much.



^Anyway this was pretty much every man's reaction after reading this. So sad


----------



## Juno (Jun 30, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Faulty assumption.
> Textbook female



Stay classy, sweetheart.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 30, 2010)

I do like how women will come in here though and go "pfft, men obsessing over nude women" or something and then they themselves do the same thing with men and the way men look. Hypocrisy is one fun thing to view! (note: not every women in this thread has shown this in this thread, but I'm betting if I gave a damn I could find a post where you were like that in your history, obsessing over something shallow about a man).


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2010)

What with the Paraguayan models and their promises?
There was this other chick who said she'll fuck the whole team, coaches and water-boys included.:taichou (:ho)


----------



## Psycho (Jun 30, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> What with the Paraguayan models and their promises?
> There was this other chick who said she'll fuck the whole team, coaches and water-boys included.:taichou (:ho)



brb, applying for job in paraguayan football team


----------



## Sunabozu (Jun 30, 2010)

ahahaha

naked? really? why paint body with colours? can't she run naked without the painting?

let me see it all


----------



## Chou (Jun 30, 2010)

Some thing about her looks really trashy.

And not in a good way.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

Women are...offended by this?


----------



## the box (Jun 30, 2010)

im not a lesbian but id tap that


----------



## Talon. (Jun 30, 2010)

:vuvu

GO PARAGUAY!!!!!!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jun 30, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO*
> 
> :vuvu



Hmmmmm 
...I hope they win!!!


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn, I'll never get to see that.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 30, 2010)

Is dat sum nips I see? :ho


----------



## Onihikage (Jun 30, 2010)

FLUFFY G said:


> Is dat sum nips I see? :ho



No, dat's sum shadows from compressed boobs spilling out of her top.

I doubt that disappoints anyone, though


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 30, 2010)

Since I'm a girl, I don't have an interest in seeing her run naked...... but  Maradona running naked?...ewwwww. ...Then again, I dunno, with him there'd be the amusement factor to consider 

So, who's  promised to run nekid if Brazil wins?


----------



## Draffut (Jun 30, 2010)

Juno said:


> Textbook virgins.
> 
> I just googled her and got all the nude and semi-nude pictures of her I want in less than 3 seconds. But if you'd like to get excited over the slim possibility that Paraguay will win one day and she'll appear naked once again, but this time in heavily censored huffington post pics, be my guest. Meanwhile, you're on the internet. If you still get this excited over the _mention _of naked ladies, you're not using it properly.



Who cares how many nude pics there are of her out there.  Public nudity of hot women should be supported regardless.


----------



## bug_ninja (Jun 30, 2010)

emROARS said:


> men





Xyloxi said:


> Who let you out of the kitchen?



This moment made me laugh for 10 minutes. 

The internet never fails in amusing.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 30, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Who cares how many nude pics there are of her out there.
> Public nudity of hot women should be supported regardless.



And yet people still continue to oppose women from going topless 
in public....  >=/


----------



## emROARS (Jun 30, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Welsh



Pam yr ydych yn sarhaus i mi? Ydym yn darganfod eich gwlad. Dylech fod yn diolch i ni yn lle hynny. Canadian gwirion. 



Xyloxi said:


> Who let you out of the kitchen?








Utopia Realm said:


> I have a couple friends over Xbox live that are from Wales, so hello thar.: zaru
> 
> As for Paraguay, go for it.



Please don't tell me they're from the Gwent area.  
Little shits...




bug_ninja said:


> This moment made me laugh for 10 minutes. : lmao
> 
> The internet never fails in amusing.





-----------------

But honestly, she should have more class than that.


----------



## Divi (Jun 30, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> And yet people still continue to oppose women from going topless
> in public....  >=/



Gotta shield the clumps of bouncing fat where baybees will drinketh the milk from in the future. 

If women walked around topless during the summer as much as men did, nobody would get any work done. Ever. It would become a chaos of car accidents and walking into doors and other solid objects.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> And yet people still continue to oppose women from going topless
> in public....  >=/



Yeah, though I admit I oppose that for selfish reasons.  If women were always topless boobs just wouldn't be much fun anymore.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sure that a lot of guys like this.

I personally don't care though. XD

I want the Dutch team to win.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 30, 2010)

:vuvu

Win epic win!


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 30, 2010)

Let's go Paraguay!


----------



## gabies (Jun 30, 2010)

Juno said:


> Textbook virgins.
> 
> I just googled her and got all the nude and semi-nude pictures of her I want in less than 3 seconds. But if you'd like to get excited over the slim possibility that Paraguay will win one day and she'll appear naked once again, but this time in heavily censored huffington post pics, be my guest. Meanwhile, you're on the internet. If you still get this excited over the _mention _of naked ladies, you're not using it properly.



lol                .

umad.jpg


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 30, 2010)

Go ahead,
 let every hot women sign an agreement to run naked


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 30, 2010)

Gooooo Paraguay 



Juno said:


> Textbook virgins.
> 
> I just googled her and got all the nude and semi-nude pictures of her I want in less than 3 seconds. But if you'd like to get excited over the slim possibility that Paraguay will win one day and she'll appear naked once again, but this time in heavily censored huffington post pics, be my guest. Meanwhile, you're on the internet. If you still get this excited over the _mention _of naked ladies, you're not using it properly.



Textbook killjoy


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 30, 2010)

ScarletDivinity said:


> Gotta shield the clumps of bouncing fat where baybees will drinketh the milk from in the future.
> 
> If women walked around topless during the summer as much as men did, nobody would get any work done. Ever. It would become a chaos of car accidents and walking into doors and other solid objects.



Maybe for the first year, but after awhile we'd have seen so many live boobs we'd not care.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 30, 2010)

Sooo I'm now officially rooting for Paraguay


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 30, 2010)

Juno said:


> Stay classy, sweetheart.



I hear boobjobs have gotten cheaper. Maybe you won't have to be that jealous


----------



## Divi (Jun 30, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Maybe for the first year, but after awhile we'd have seen so many live boobs we'd not care.



Sad reality as well. And the sagging


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> That poor, pitiful, trapped phone.



Looks like the phone is about to fall out. Not even sure how it's staying in place.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

I love the replies in this thread, bitch envy is hilarious.

But yeah, like every other straight hot-blooded guy here, I'll cheer on Paraguay and await with bated breath


----------



## Casket (Jul 1, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Welsh
> 
> pm for nudes


For the Welsh rebound, is Madam Lurks a lot- Casket!

Men and their love of fake boobs


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 1, 2010)

Casket said:


> For the Welsh rebound, is Madam Lurks a lot- Casket!
> 
> Men and their love of fake boobs



You should get a boob job if you are that self conscious about your B cups


----------



## emROARS (Jul 1, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> You should get a boob job if you are that self conscious about your B cups



You dis a valley girl, you diss me, got that boyo? 
And any self respecting valley girl would never care about their breast size, especially to someone like you.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 1, 2010)

emROARS said:


> You dis a valley girl, you diss me, got that boyo?
> And any self respecting valley girl would never care about their breast size, especially to someone like you.



You're Welsh, your opinion is void


----------



## Casket (Jul 1, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> You're Welsh, your opinion is void



You're Canadian, your country is a punch line for one line jokes where I am from.

Who says I have B cups anyways.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope they lose just to disappoint the rest of you.  She is not even that hot.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 1, 2010)

Casket said:


> Your Canadian, your country is a punch line for one line jokes where I am from.
> 
> Who says I have B cups anyways.



I am not.

Whatever you say, A cup


----------



## Casket (Jul 1, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> I am not.
> 
> Whatever you say, A cup



Lol ok dear, whatever you say now. 

to ignorantly cute.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 1, 2010)

Casket said:


> Lol ok dear, whatever you say now.
> 
> to ignorantly cute.



Pics or didn't happen, A cup.

Don't feel bad, there are still guys who'd go for you. Some people are just that desperate


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 1, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Pics



You know that was all that you wanted in the first place.


----------



## Casket (Jul 1, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Pics or didn't happen, A cup.
> 
> Don't feel bad, there are still guys who'd go for you. Some people are just that desperate



I will only succum to showing pics on the internet to people who come up with more original ways of saying that instead of barfing up the same shit everyone else has been saying for years now. I have a feeling you are either 'special' ED or just really that immature. As EmRoars says, Valley girl has some class.


----------



## Ultra (Jul 1, 2010)

I google imaged her and there is a topless picture.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 1, 2010)

Casket said:


> more original ways



Your username makes me think of death.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 1, 2010)

Casket said:


> I will only succum to showing pics on the internet to people who come up with more original ways of saying that instead of barfing up the same shit everyone else has been saying for years now. I have a feeling you are either 'speical' ED or just really that immature. As EmRoars says, Valley girl has some class.



I use more original ways for C and up. And great job misspelling "special"


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2010)

Good luck to Paraguay  They'll die if they don't win now.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> I google imaged her and there is a topless picture.



Wtf where?  All I'm getting are swimsuit shots and topless Julia Roberts.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 1, 2010)

F- off, hater!  She has a right to show her boobies. 

Though they're obviously fake. A decent plastic surgeon could have made those melons a whole lot more interesting. Grapefruit effect not pleasing at all.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 1, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> I use more original ways for C and up. And great job misspelling "special"



*BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wtf where?  All I'm getting are swimsuit shots and topless Julia Roberts.



 

Check your PM.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Check your PM.



FIGHT PARAGUAY FIGHT FOR SOUTH AMERICAN SUPREMACY


----------



## emROARS (Jul 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> FIGHT PARAGUAY FIGHT FOR SOUTH AMERICAN SUPREMACY


----------



## Ultra (Jul 1, 2010)

I want a Pm please.


----------



## Casket (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like I wont have to pull out any pictures tonight. Not many creative people in this thread.

Lul, My typos are legendary, not like its an actual display of spelling prowess but its funny how people laugh it off like it is. 

ShinigamiPerv! Why don't you get on my side anymore? Meanie.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 1, 2010)

Honestly, it took five seconds on google image.  Probably faster if your internet connection does not suck shit.  Furthermore, as I said earlier, she is not even that sexy.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 1, 2010)

damn that is a cellphone between her cleavage


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 1, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Pics or didn't happen, A cup.
> 
> Don't feel bad, there are still guys who'd go for you. Some people are just that desperate


So child molesters then?


emROARS said:


> You dis a valley girl, you diss me, got that boyo?
> And any self respecting valley girl would never care about their breast size, especially to someone like you.



Mainly as they can't afford it on their dole money coming out of the hard work of bankers in London. 
I'm sorry, I had to


----------



## emROARS (Jul 1, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Mainly as they can't afford it on their dole money coming out of the hard work of bankers in London.
> I'm sorry, I had to



-_-
Please don't say that at the moment. There's been an anniversary of a miners explosion killing 45. It's rough times. ;_;


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Honestly, it took five seconds on google image.  Probably faster if your internet connection does not suck shit.  Furthermore, as I said earlier, she is not even that sexy.


Kill yourself. 

oh btw send me your nudes.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 1, 2010)

Casket said:


> I will only succum to showing pics on the internet to people who come up with more original ways of saying that instead of barfing up the same shit everyone else has been saying for years now. I have a feeling you are either 'special' ED or just really that immature. As EmRoars says, Valley girl has some class.



So instead of "Pics or it didn't happen" how about "Pics and you get a dick?"


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 1, 2010)

FOR THE SAKE OF ALL THAT IS GOOD IN THIS WORLD, PARAGUAY WIN THIS FUCKING WORLD CUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Munak (Jul 1, 2010)

If she adds a vuvuzela to that exercise, I might be interested.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 1, 2010)

i hear her nudes are doing the rounds.

would some kind soul PM it to me??


reps available


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 3, 2010)

Well. Shit


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 3, 2010)

Shit            .


----------



## Vanity (Jul 3, 2010)

Not going to happen now. XD

Paraguay had a good chance though....and that first goal they did should have counted. It wasn't off-side.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 3, 2010)

Lolol

Bitch probably crossed her fingers anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2010)

Spain trolled your hope pervs


----------



## kayanathera (Jul 3, 2010)

Cardozo you little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cunt look what you did
Larissa we are all supporting you


----------



## Vanity (Jul 3, 2010)

kayanathera said:


> Cardozo you little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cunt look what you did
> Larissa we are all supporting you



I wonder if the Spanish players would want to see her nudes.


----------



## TSC (Jul 3, 2010)

damn it. Spain won. Oh well. I saw naked pics of her anyway but would been awesome seeing do it on Live.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 


There goes the epic gifs.


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2010)

im depressed now


----------



## Rawr Pirate (Jul 4, 2010)

ITT:sex deprived males are crying about something that had no chance of happening.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Rawr Pirate said:


> ITT:sex deprived males are crying about something that had no chance of happening.



You mean like a glamour model not getting naked ?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

Rawr Pirate said:


> ITT:sex deprived males are crying about something that had no chance of happening.





> "I wanted so badly to lie down next to her on the couch, to wrap my arms around her and sleep. Not fuck, like in those movies. Not even have sex. Just sleep together, in the most innocent sense of the phrase. But I lacked the courage and she had a boyfriend and I was gawky and she was gorgeous and I was hopelessly boring and she was endlessly fascinating. So I walked back to my room and collapsed on the bottom bunk, thinking that if people were rain, I was drizzle and she was a hurricane."


Your signature makes your post amusing to me.


----------



## Rawr Pirate (Jul 5, 2010)

^Did I hit the nail with the hammer?
It's not my words, so not my problem. Are you implying I'm begging for sex? 



Elim Rawne said:


> You mean like a glamour model not getting naked ?


With paint.


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2010)

Juno said:


> Textbook virgins.
> 
> I just googled her and got all the nude and semi-nude pictures of her I want in less than 3 seconds. But if you'd like to get excited over the slim possibility that Paraguay will win one day and she'll appear naked once again, but this time in heavily censored huffington post pics, be my guest. Meanwhile, you're on the internet. If you still get this excited over the _mention _of naked ladies, you're not using it properly.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 5, 2010)

If Germany wins will Merkel run through Berlin naked?


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2010)

LETS MAKE A PEON ALL WHO CANT FIND HER GOOGLE NOODS WILL MAKE A USERGROOUP FOR A MASSIVE PM FROMTHE ONES WHO DID


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 5, 2010)

go go go go go


----------



## sadated_peon (Jul 5, 2010)

Good news
Larissa Riquelme Will Still Strip Even Though Paraguay Lost to Spain


> Skubble
> ? Jessica Simpson Says Yes to Eric Johnson
> Larissa Riquelme Will Still Strip Even Though Paraguay Lost to Spain
> Written by Jack Staffard on Monday, July 5th, 2010
> ...


----------



## kayanathera (Jul 5, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> If Germany wins will Merkel run through Berlin naked?



sicko


----------



## abcd (Jul 5, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> Good news
> Larissa Riquelme Will Still Strip Even Though Paraguay Lost to Spain



Does she want to strip in public so much  ...


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2010)

I am dissappoint Q_Q


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 5, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I am dissappoint Q_Q



You are disappointed that she's gonna strip anyway ?


----------



## Berserk (Jul 5, 2010)

Juno said:


> Textbook virgins.
> 
> I just googled her and got all the nude and semi-nude pictures of her I want in less than 3 seconds. But if you'd like to get excited over the slim possibility that Paraguay will win one day and she'll appear naked once again, but this time in heavily censored huffington post pics, be my guest. Meanwhile, you're on the internet. If you still get this excited over the _mention _of naked ladies, you're not using it properly.



Textbook jealousy.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> You are disappointed that she's gonna strip anyway ?



Didn't read that part.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 5, 2010)

Riquelme is still going to strip!? Awesome! 



Xyloxi said:


> If Germany wins will Merkel run through Berlin naked?


That image...is too horrible to imagine, kill it with fire.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 5, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> You wish you were that phone.



Yes......yes......yes 

But who ...._carries_.....their phone like that ?




sadated_peon said:


> Good news
> Larissa Riquelme Will Still Strip Even Though Paraguay Lost to Spain




HOORAY !

I swear to god if those asses forget to film it and put it on the internet.......then Paraguay will join the axis


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> Good news
> Larissa Riquelme Will Still Strip Even Though Paraguay Lost to Spain



AND A HERO ARRIVES WITH NEWS FROM THE MOTHERLAND OF EPIC D CUP PROPORTIONS.

GOD BLESS PARAGUAY, FOR EVEN WHEN THEY LOSE, WE STILL WIN FROM THEIR GENEROSITY.

     

​


ATASS


----------



## WT (Jul 5, 2010)

Stupid woman.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> Good news
> Larissa Riquelme Will Still Strip Even Though Paraguay Lost to Spain



Supply and Demand


----------

